# My Party Pics



## MistressDanzig (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi Everyone! I wanted to say thank you to so many of you for all the ideas and advice. My party was a huge success! The big favorite was the Tempt Your Fate game. So, thank you again!

Link to Party Pics:
http://photobucket.com/MistressDanzigParty

Link to Decorations/Food:
http://photobucket.com/MistressDanzigDecor


Enjoy!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Your party looked like good times. I just LOVE original costumes like the tampon man, that was a HOOT!!!


----------



## ghostokc (Oct 22, 2008)

Good job. It looks great.


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

cool party pics Danzig, looks like everyone had a great time. I noticed you had up Witch curtains, did you get the idea from Martha Stewart's site cause that's where I found out how to make them. thanks for sharing with us


----------



## MistressDanzig (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks guys! The tampon guy WAS really great. He made the whole nite so funny. Imagine a tampon doing karaoke! lol 

The witches curtains are from Martha Stewart. She made it sound like they would be so simple, but they weren't! Took us FOREVER to make as many as we needed! Very cool effect though. I actually used quite a few ideas from Martha. Wasn't too impressed with some of her recipes I used though!


----------



## gromit05 (Jun 25, 2008)

Great pictures! Looks like everyone had a blast! Also, loved your decorations and food spread...those brain cupcakes were cute!...and that bloody bathroom was creepy....lo! Looks like your little helper had fun making the bloody footprints....


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice pictures! Fun party pix and the decorations are great. What did you use to color your tub and did you have any trouble with staining? 

Thanks for sharing your pix!


----------



## MistressDanzig (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks for more comments guys! For the water in our bathroom we just used the pint of blood from Wal-mart. We also had a red light only in our bathroom that night. It made everything look a little creepier. We actually used that same blood throughout our house and believe it or not, we had NO problems with staining!! I was really surprised. 
We had the kids help us decorate because we didn't want them to be scared if they woke up later on. They were happy to discover that everything was fake! lol


----------



## firedancer41 (Aug 1, 2008)

Those are great pictures! Looks like you guys had a blast!

My first thought was...OMG, did that stain!!!!! I can't believe you didn't have any problems with that.

That's cool that tempt your fate went over so well. My guests weren't that into it. I was surprised. But we ended up playing "I never" That was a hit.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Yep I can imagine that the tampon guy was the hit of the party lol
But what was he doing to the banana's foot? Playing 'this little piggy?"

MsM


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Looks like every one was having a great time, love the brain cupcake, the bathroom looked cool, I also can't believe it stained, loved the costuems, I liked the "weight challenged" suit(to be pc about it, lol!) All in all, it looked like a fun time,


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

Mistress... Did you move the pics?? The Link won't work and I'm really excited to see your party!


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

I was trying to look too, cause since I havent commented, I believe I have missed this thread before. 
So......where are the pics now?


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

I was trying to view but the photobucket page says it's not found. :-(


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

No link :0( Stupid photobucket...


----------

